# Generador de onda cuadrara y triangular.



## josar_best91 (Ago 27, 2007)

Este circuito lo encontre en una pagina de la cual no tengo el link, pero lo he probado ya que lo necesite para un proyecto. El amp op a usar es el TL082 y funciona muy bien hasta los 100kHz.
Se puede variar la amplitud y la frecuencia al sustiuir algunas de las resistencias por potenciometros.


----------



## mabauti (Ago 27, 2007)

seria bueno agregarle formulas para encontrar la frecuencia

que  pequeño es el mundo.
estudias en el tec o en 103?


----------



## socram8888 (Jun 6, 2008)

Para 20khz, ¿que deberia ponerle?


----------



## rogerca (Oct 12, 2009)

Que tal colega. respondiendo su pregunta para calcular la frecuencia del circuito se saca con la siguiente fotmula f=p/4*R*C.

siendo p=R2/R1, es decir la resistencia de retroalimentacion entre la resistencia de entrada del amplificador inversor. Yo he trabajado este circuito mandando los pines de reajuste de simetria a tierra. Cualquier cose estamos a la orden


----------

